# Cocobolo or Bocote???



## Dario (Dec 9, 2005)

Recently, I shipped what I believe is cocobolo but the recepient tend to believe it is bocote.  I trust the source of this stock and if I can trust my nose it is cocobolo.

Attached is a picture of my cocobolo (front/lower) with a bocote (back/top)

Any one seen cocobolo like this?  Can anyone confirm whether I am right or wrong? 

This is the first time I've seen quilt pattern on cocobolo also.  For those who remember...this is the piece I was referring to when I was asking about cocobolo burls a few months back.

Any input will be appreciated.

BTW, This inquiry is not to prove I am right or wrong but more so the pens made out of these wood be properly named/labelled.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pen-turners (Dec 9, 2005)

Dario,
If I had to make my best guess......

Top one IS Bocote

Bottom one looks exactly like Kingwood.  I have turned a lot of kingwood and your blank on the bottom is a dead ringer.....

Kingwood and cocobolo are members of the same rosewood family.  They both turn pretty much the same and they also smell the same although kingwood is a little sweeter (smelling that is).

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 9, 2005)

Dario, I couldn't hazard a guess or argument about the bottom wood picture being Cocobolo or Kingwood.  BUT I agree the top piece is exactly like a piece I just recently received and is what I always called Bocote![]  In my long and varied experience as a woodturner!  LOL![][}][]

The bottom piece seems to have some red tone to it though and all the few pieces of Kingwood I've gotten have never had any red tones in the color.  Geez, maybe I'm going colorblind, too!  Is this usual for Kingwood?  I'm wondering if the stuff I'd gotten off eBay awhile back may not then have been Kingwood.  I think I only ever used one stick of it and never really noticed the smell of that or Cocobolo, honestly.  And right now I can't remember any smells but the stink of some old antler I was just cutting on the bandsaw!  Peeyoo!  (How do you spell that!)[]


----------



## bdar (Dec 9, 2005)

Definately Bocote on tthe top and Cocobolo on the bottom BTW nice grain in both blanks Dario.


----------



## airrat (Dec 9, 2005)

Top Bocote and bottom  Cocobolo


----------



## MDWine (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, if it is up to a vote... top/Bocote  bottom/Kingwood...  
On the other hand, what the heck do I know?


----------



## woodwish (Dec 9, 2005)

Bottom one is definitely part of the Rosewood family, I started breaking out in a rash after looking at the picture.  I probably should not have used the "scratch and sniff" feature on my computer while looking at it.  Seriously, I have learned the hard way to avoid ANY member of the Rosewood family so now I know to avoid Kingwood also.  Bocote doesn't seem to bother me, so whatever the bottom one is I hope you enjoy it.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 9, 2005)

Kingwood - http://tinyurl.com/8ycox

Bobcote - http://tinyurl.com/bfet8

Cocobolo - http://tinyurl.com/b27j6


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 9, 2005)

Top bocote.
Bottom: dunno.


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks guys.

The top one is not in question and I am sure it is bocote.  I showed it for comparison purposes only.  Good that everyone agreed on it though. []

The bottom one I think is cocobolo due to the following:
a) source said it is [] (they are a reputable wood seller)
b) my nose says it is.
c) some of the pics on hobbithouse (thanks Ron) looks awfully similar to it.

I'll probably try some of this soon...hope the fiddle back show []


----------



## JimGo (Dec 9, 2005)

Dario,
Just to be a pain, it could also be Goncalo Alvez/Tigerwood.  Tigerwood is very similar in color and grain pattern to Cocobolo, but has a slightly pinker color to it than most Cocobolo (which has a deeper, orangey-red to my eyes).


----------



## wayneis (Dec 9, 2005)

I would be willing to bet that the bottom is cocobolo, I've got some that I recieved from Bill Jacobs, the cocobolo man just like it.  I have some in my shop right now that looks like they could have been taken from the same board.  Up until I started trading and buying from Bill I had no idea that there was a curly cocobolo or really wild figure.  He gave me some when we met up in Provo that just knocked my socks off, they have even more curly figure than what yours has.  Someday I'll post a photo of the result of those blanks.  The top as everyone has already said is bacote.  When you get around to making a pen with the cocobolo just make sure to keep the heat down, make sure that it is real dry and use nice sharp tools.  I made a Gentleman with one of the figured blanks and the bottom barrel cracked, I'm not sure if I overheated it sanding or drilling or if it wasn't completely dry but I was heart broke because it turned out fantabulously incredable.  It was the first and only time that I have had cocobolo crack on me, and hopefully the last.

Wayne


----------



## TomServo (Dec 9, 2005)

I wonder if there is a possibility of the two species hybridizing? I don't know if they're genetically compatible, etc, but if they are both species of rosewood, it could be possible.. Then again, I don't know how far apart they are grown from each other, regionally speaking..


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2005)

Regionally speaking,,,they grown on the same areas.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you Ron for making it perfectly clear for reminding us with the wood photo site that if you didn't cut the darn tree down, you're just guessing what the wood is!  LOL![}][]

There is so much variation in all three species that they all look the same sometimes.  Thanks, I think.......[][]


----------



## Easysport (Dec 9, 2005)

I think they are both wood.[][]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />On the other hand, what the heck do I know?


We ask that a lot around here. [] (ducks and runs)


----------



## Mudder (Dec 9, 2005)

Until I looked at the links that Ron provided (thanks Ron) I would have sworn it was kingwood but I would have to say it could be either.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 9, 2005)

That bottom piece is some of the prettiest Coco I've seen! []


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2005)

Billy,

You mean the one that you will be turning soon? []

Well not that particular one since it just got shipped out today...but similar. []


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 9, 2005)

There you go with that tease again.


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2005)

Billy,

You should know now that I don't tease.  I am consistent too right?  From your cocobolo post I said you will be turning one crazy cocobolo soon...it will be from the same batch as these.  I'll probably ship it with your Emperor orders.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 9, 2005)

Bottom one is definitely Cocobolo....I have bunches just like it.  Cocobolo when it is freshly cut or has been isolated from light and oxygen is very purple in color.  As it ages, it will turn a orange/red, with the majority of it in orange.  Very high quality Cocobolo should look like what you have there.

Kingwood can be quite purple as well, but has more of a tendency to be straight grained.  Sometimes, Camatillo from Mexico will be accidently harvested with Cocobolo and it is VERY purple.  It really sticks out like a sore thumb though.


----------

